# Online Metals ProtoBox



## vederstein (Nov 26, 2014)

It's amazing how I can have hundreds of dollars of barstock sitting on the shelf and not find the sizes I need for the engine I'm working on.  So I needed some more material.

After looking at many a online metals vendor, I ended up purchasing from Online Metals (OM).

I order specifically what I needed but I had a 25% off coupon code, so of course I needed_ *MORE METAL!!!*_

Anyways, OM has these "protoboxes" which are just drops of materials from their barstock.  You know what type of metal you're getting, but have no idea what shapes.  I took a chance on buying two of them fully knowing it may suck.

This following is what I ended up with:

First I bought the 20lb cold rolled pack.  It had a lot of tubing in it and a couple of pieces of rectangular stock.  Overall I'm not too impressed with this one.  The DOM tubing definitely has some usefullness.  But the thin walled tubing doesn't have much of a use for me.  Oh well, $20 down the drain.

The second pack was the 20lb brass pack.  This one was excellent. Mostly it was roundstocks about 1 foot long with a couple of small rectangular stocks as well.  The largest piece as 1-1/2" diameter!  This was well worth the $55 price.

Remember, if you go this route, your experience may/will be different.

...Ved.


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 27, 2014)

Vederstein,

Thanks for posting that. I have always wondered what you would get with one of those. I do think they describe it so no one will be confused.

I have often purchased the "Random Length" option when buying a piece of stock in a new size (described as 10-12 inches, depending what they've been cutting.) I find that option useful for me. If I only need 6.5 inches, why not buy more, but I  don't care if it's exactly 12 inches.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Jyman (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing what you got in the boxes, I have always wondered what a person would get. Would you mind sharing how much shipping was?


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Nerdz (Nov 27, 2014)

Im giving the 10Lb Aluminum box and 5Lb Brass box a shot. Oddly enough the coupons that were set to expire yesterday still work today! Since they have a local shop in my area, Ive opted to pick them up (Tomorrow obviously).


----------



## vederstein (Nov 30, 2014)

Jyman said:


> Thanks for sharing what you got in the boxes, I have always wondered what a person would get. Would you mind sharing how much shipping was?



Jyman:

Shipping for the entire order was $37.09 to Indianapolis.  With this order I also got several aluminum stocks, so if I had to hazzard a SWAG (scientific wild ass guess) on the shipping for just the protoboxes:  probably about $25-30.

...Ved.


----------



## Jyman (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks Ved, That makes a good price per pound for brass.

Jon


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Nerdz (Dec 3, 2014)

I wish I got the 20Lb Brass box! Heres what my 10lb aluminum protopack contained, along with the 5lb brass one


----------



## vederstein (Dec 4, 2014)

That's quite a bit of shiny stuff!  Also you got brass hex stock - I'm jealous.  

...ved


----------



## Nerdz (Dec 4, 2014)

vederstein said:


> That's quite a bit of shiny stuff!  Also you got brass hex stock - I'm jealous.
> 
> ...ved



I'll trade you for the large peice of brass stock  , although I got the same of brass stock as you from the scrap yard for $10. They arent that large, the hex is only 0.5'' as is the larger round stock all the way at the end.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 4, 2014)

Where do you find the protobox item. I cannot find them. I purchase from Online Metals from time to time but have not seen them and cannot find them on the site.


----------



## Nerdz (Dec 4, 2014)

Right here for Aluminum

https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=256&step=2&top_cat=60

Brass 
https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=257&step=2&top_cat=79

They seem well hidden, it took me some time to find them as well. 

Copper Protobox
https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=21880&step=4&showunits=inches&id=260&top_cat=87

Cold Roll Protobox
https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=265&step=2&top_cat=197

Stainless Steel Protobox
https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=258&step=2&top_cat=1


----------



## Gordon (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks. I probably will try it next time I order some material. Never saw it before.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 6, 2015)

I recently purchased the 20# brass. It was mostly worth it. I got some good brass but I also got several pieces of brass tube which has limited usage for engine building. I wonder if they would let you specify "no tubing"? If I order again I may try. I bought the brass in kind of a hurry because I had a free shipping coupon for today only. I think that I will try the alum some time.


----------



## Nerdz (Jan 6, 2015)

You could give it a shot. I wonder how they determine what goes in it. Just grab off the shelf? I got aluminum hollow square-which has limited use.


----------



## vascon2196 (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is a great resource for metals when you don't need a lot.

https://www.metalsdepot.com/


----------



## Gordon (Jan 6, 2015)

I just sent an email to Online Metals. They replied.

Hi Gordon,

Were very happy to hear that you were satisfied with your order!  When placing any future order, you are welcome to write any special requests in the special processing/handling instructions on step 3 of checkout.  We cannot guarantee the contents of any proto boxes, but our warehouse will always do their best to follow your instructions.

Please let us know if you have any further questions.


Thank you for shopping OnlineMetals!

Stephanie Moriearty


----------



## vederstein (Oct 27, 2018)

I know this thread is old, but I purchased another 20 lb brass protobox.

This time around it was mostly rectangular barstock.  The thick walled tube may have some interesting uses in the future.  I got several pieces of 3/8 x 1" rectangular bars.  As for the square tubing and the tee shape, those are probably  no good to me.

...Ved.


----------



## olympic (Oct 28, 2018)

vederstein said:


> It's amazing how I can have hundreds of dollars of barstock sitting on the shelf and not find the sizes I need for the engine I'm working on. So I needed some more material



Happens to me all the time....


----------



## Gordon (Oct 28, 2018)

It is not a good deal when half of what you get is unusable to you. In most cases it is probably better to just pay a higher price and get stuff that you can use.


----------



## CFLBob (Oct 29, 2018)

I've bought virtually all of the metal I've used in projects from OM and have never seen these packages!   

The last few times I've needed something like a 2" long piece of 1" cold-rolled or a 2" piece of 1x3 aluminum, I bought one of their drops from the page on that material.  They say it will be between 10 and 12" long but no guarantee.  When you need a few inches, that's fine.  

Last time, I almost swore off buying from them.  They shipped three different drops from three different states.  Shipping cost almost twice what the metal cost.   That's so common now it's hard to get the metal.


----------



## DJP (Oct 29, 2018)

I have a deal with the yard boss at a local scrap yard. As long as I wear construction boots and hard hat I can explore the bins of brass, aluminium, stainless and steel which I purchase by weight. It's amazing what you can find from manufacturers who recycle machine shop waste at the scrap yard.

A prototyping box and shipping costs do not appeal.


----------



## Wizard69 (Oct 31, 2018)

DJP said:


> I have a deal with the yard boss at a local scrap yard. As long as I wear construction boots and hard hat I can explore the bins of brass, aluminium, stainless and steel which I purchase by weight. It's amazing what you can find from manufacturers who recycle machine shop waste at the scrap yard.
> 
> A prototyping box and shipping costs do not appeal.



You are very lucky.   Most of the scrap yards around here wouldn’t even let you in.


----------



## Wizard69 (Oct 31, 2018)

Gordon said:


> It is not a good deal when half of what you get is unusable to you. In most cases it is probably better to just pay a higher price and get stuff that you can use.



This is true if you know what you want/need.   If you are exploring an idea or trying to repair something having a random pile of stock doesn’t hurt.  Usually though people build up that pile over time.  

The other thing here is that buying stock in these short length is expensive in an of itself.  The mark up for ”the service” is often high.   Often it can make sense to buy a longer length bar large enough in diameter to cover a number of parts.  We run into this with emergency repairs all the time at work because stocking a large collection of materials is frowned upon.  This a preference for larger diameter stock.


----------



## ignator (Oct 31, 2018)

I picked up scrap metal in the past (0ver 35 years, still collecting) when getting my project material "pile" accumulated. I can think of at least 4 times in the last 25 years, where it became evident that the mystery steel was air hardening tool steel. One pass on the lathe just finished, or a drill press hole, and the next cut, the tooling is eaten. 
Luckily, I have a heat treat furnace to re-anneal the part to salvage it. But it takes 24 hours of slow cooling.


----------



## ncoonen (Apr 12, 2019)

I just received 20# protoboxes from OM in aluminum and brass. I put "Large pieces are fine." in the comments box and used the 20% off deal they had going. For brass in got two 11" long pieces, one 2.125"D and one 2.5"D. It was like winning the Lotto. (If you don't agree, price these pieces on their website.) The aluminum box had the assortment you see (one piece is hidden) including 6" of 5"D 6061. Both boxes were well over 20# and it's all stuff I can use. They made a believer out of me.
...ned.


----------



## olympic (Apr 13, 2019)

I, too, have an arrangement with the local scrap yard. An advantage of this is that, as well as finding neat scrap, I can also find useful steel things at very little per pound.

I found one of these expensive rotary gasket cutters last year:


----------



## Wizard69 (Apr 15, 2019)

This kinda makes me sick because I see what leaves my plant for the recycle yards.   Unfortunately once it leaves the plant nobody can get access to it.  I’ve seen things like table saws go out the door with the no you can’t have it reply.   Something about liability.  

Waste in modern corporate manufacturing is just unreal.  



olympic said:


> I, too, have an arrangement with the local scrap yard. An advantage of this is that, as well as finding neat scrap, I can also find useful steel things at very little per pound.
> 
> I found one of these expensive rotary gasket cutters last year:
> 
> View attachment 108732


----------



## petertha (Apr 15, 2019)

ncoonen said:


> I just received 20# protoboxes from OM in aluminum and brass.
> ...ned.



Thanks so much for pointing this out. I didn't even know it existed.


----------



## harborfreight8x12 (Apr 16, 2019)

I have shopped Online Metals, in the past, and was unaware of the Proto Boxs'.  I just ordered a brass 20# Proto Box and am waiting to see what they are sending.  Kinda like Christmas.


----------



## harborfreight8x12 (Apr 17, 2019)

Christmas in April.  Just got my 20lb brass protobox.  I am amazed.  Awesome selection and fast shipping.  I'm going to save my pennies for more.


----------



## CFLBob (Apr 17, 2019)

harborfreight8x12 said:


> Christmas in April.  Just got my 20lb brass protobox.  I am amazed.  Awesome selection and fast shipping.  I'm going to save my pennies for more.



You got it overnight?  Fast shipping is an understatement - unless you live next door.  

I haven't ordered one of these boxes, and while I know its a matter of luck what you get, it would be interesting to know what you got.

I haven't been to their site in a while and I see the thing I used to buy the most often isn't there anymore.  Say I needed a couple of inches of some aluminum flat bar for a project.  Instead of buying a foot, they always had cutoffs that were would be somewhere between 10 and 12" long, but not guaranteed to be anything.  On the other hand, they were cheaper than a 10" piece.  Those cutoffs have always worked for me.

Maybe they're really there but I can't find them anymore.


----------



## petertha (Apr 17, 2019)

Its still there, just kind of different than the old website which they just rolled out. Its the best of both worlds, when you want 12" you can order it. if you are ok with close to 12" (like 11" will do) they show that too. Not all materials lend itself to this so I'm not sure if its a live inventory thing or not.


----------



## harborfreight8x12 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello CFLBob.  I ordered the Protobox April 14.  It was $57 + $20 shipping.  I had to inventory the contents and include a picture for you.  Brass Plate: 1/2" x 4" x 113/4".  Channel 3/4" x 2" x 12" (2).
Bar stock: 9/16" x 1 1/4" x 12", 1/8" x 1/2" x 12 1/2", 3/8" x 1" x 2 1/2".  Round bar:  1 1/4" x 11 3/4", 1 1/8" x 11 3/4".  Brass tube:  1 1/4" OD x 10", 1/2" OD x 12" (4), 2 3/4" OD x 1" (2).  Brass Tee:  1" x 1" x 1/8" x 12" (5).  Brass angle:  2" x 2" x 1/8" x 12".
I'm well pleased with the assortment and quantity.
Al


----------



## CFLBob (Apr 17, 2019)

harborfreight8x12 said:


> Hello CFLBob.  I ordered the Protobox April 14.  It was $57 + $20 shipping.  I had to inventory the contents and include a picture for you.  Brass Plate: 1/2" x 4" x 113/4".  Channel 3/4" x 2" x 12" (2).
> Bar stock: 9/16" x 1 1/4" x 12", 1/8" x 1/2" x 12 1/2", 3/8" x 1" x 2 1/2".  Round bar:  1 1/4" x 11 3/4", 1 1/8" x 11 3/4".  Brass tube:  1 1/4" OD x 10", 1/2" OD x 12" (4), 2 3/4" OD x 1" (2).  Brass Tee:  1" x 1" x 1/8" x 12" (5).  Brass angle:  2" x 2" x 1/8" x 12".
> I'm well pleased with the assortment and quantity.
> AlView attachment 108777



Thanks for going to the effort!  It's an impressive bunch of stuff.


----------



## vederstein (Apr 17, 2019)

You folks keep buying these things, all that going to be left is garbage parts.... (just kidding).

...Ved.


----------



## trlvn (Apr 17, 2019)

I ordered some proto boxes in March:

Brass - 5 pounds  USD $16
Aluminum - 10 pounds $21
Steel - 20 pounds $21
plus USD $30 for shipping (within the USA--I cross the border to pick up from Lewiston, NY).

This is what I got:
















I would have hoped for much more round stock for turning in the lathe.  I see now that I could have added some comments in a box on the order and maybe gotten a better result.  

Craig


----------



## GrahamJTaylor49 (Apr 18, 2019)

DJP said:


> I have a deal with the yard boss at a local scrap yard. As long as I wear construction boots and hard hat I can explore the bins of brass, aluminium, stainless and steel which I purchase by weight. It's amazing what you can find from manufacturers who recycle machine shop waste at the scrap yard.
> 
> A prototyping box and shipping costs do not appeal.


It's amazing what you can pick up at the local scrap metal yard. I bought a Cincinnati dividing head for £10.00. Had a lot of backlash in the spindle but the scrap dealer didn't know that there is an adjustment screw inside the unit and it's working like new. Fitted a 3 jaw chuck and it's worth it's weight in gold.


----------

